
Spotify makes 90% of its revenues from 30% of its users - prostoalex
http://qz.com/690521/spotify-makes-90-of-its-money-from-30-of-its-users/
======
alttab
This is the case for pretty much all "freemium" services and applications,
including mobile games, and apps like Trello, Github, etc.

Shouldn't be surprising. Calculating LTV and keeping your CAC under that
should be goals of these organizations. They should also understand that
monetizing free users will always have a ceiling.

------
tmikaeld
9,99 times 28 million = 279 Million

I'm guessing the rest is subscribers actually buying the songs?

